# Alimentacion del PIC 16F877



## hawk360 (Mar 3, 2007)

He estado mirando el datasheet del PIC 16F877 y he visto que tiene dos patas Vss y dos Vdd. Se deben conectar las 4 o puedo alimentarlo solamente conectando una Vss y una Vdd???

Por favor, es un poco urgente.


----------



## pic-man (Mar 3, 2007)

tal vez la hoja de datos tenga la respuesta correcta pero cuando he utilizado el pic16f877 (al igual que el 874) yo solamente conecto un pin Vss a tierra y un Vdd a power, asi funciona pero no se si eso sea lo correcto


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 3, 2007)

Supongo que internamente ya deben estar conectados entre ellos no????


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2007)

Midelo con el tester creo recordar que internamente estaban conectadas, el tester pitaba.


----------



## piratex (Mar 3, 2007)

Son lo mismo, estan dispuesto asi para facilidades en los diseños...

eso.. 
Saludos


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 5, 2007)

Vale, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## maunix (Mar 6, 2007)

Amigos, les debo comentar que estan todos en un error.

*Se deben conectar TODOS LOS PINES VDD y VSS presentes. * No están por facilidad de nada.  La razón es que los dispositivos que consumen mucha corriente deben tener más que un solo pin de vdd/vss.  Con uno solo funciona pero se corre el riesgo de que se recaliente y se pierda vida útil en su pic además de algún mal funcionamiento aleatorio.

Los que no deben conectarse están precisamente indicados como NC: No Connection.

Saludos


----------



## ElTox (May 10, 2010)

hola, se que esto es revivir tema, pero para evitar crea uno nuevo, lo que pasa es que tengo un lm35, un pic16f877a y un lcd conectados a una pequeña fuente de 5v 500mA, y no enciende el lcd, al medir tensión entre terminales encuentro con que sólo hay al rededor de 1.5v, ¿será que la corriente no es suficiente para alimentar los 3 componentes?, agradecería si me pueden ayudar ^^, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Dael Leinad (May 10, 2010)

hawk360 dijo:


> He estado mirando el datasheet del PIC 16F877 y he visto que tiene dos patas Vss y dos Vdd. Se deben conectar las 4 o puedo alimentarlo solamente conectando una Vss y una Vdd???
> 
> Por favor, es un poco urgente.



Se puede conectar usando solo dos patillas. La diferencia entre usar dos o las cuatro patillas reside en la cantidad de energía que va a ser capaz de entregar. Si vas a conectar por ejemplo, muchos puertos con muchos de sus pines como salidas necesitaras conectar las dos alimentaciones y las dos masas. Ten en cuenta, que la cantidad de amperaje que puede entregar un 877 está limitada tanto por patillas como por puertos, es decir, la patilla puede entregar a lo mejor 25mA (no recuerdo ahora cuanto) y el puerto en conjunto quizás no pasa de los 120mA

De todas formas búscate el DATASHEET que te dirá la cantidad máxima de corriente que soporta



ElTox dijo:


> hola, se que esto es revivir tema, pero para evitar crea uno nuevo, lo que pasa es que tengo un lm35, un pic16f877a y un lcd conectados a una pequeña fuente de 5v 500mA, y no enciende el lcd, al medir tensión entre terminales encuentro con que sólo hay al rededor de 1.5v, ¿será que la corriente no es suficiente para alimentar los 3 componentes?, agradecería si me pueden ayudar ^^, de antemano muchas gracias



Prueba a medir, además de la tensión, la intensidad que llega a los componentes y veremos si es capaz de entregársela o no


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Nov 17, 2021)

Hola a todos tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre este pic

No entiendo del todo el datasheet pero entiendo que este pic se puede alimentar de 3.3 v a 5.5, mi problema esuqe no se a cuanta corriente, no encuentro esa parte, me pueden ayudar en eso, 

Otra pregunta 

Donde puedo encontrar algún tuto para el diseño de una fuente para este pic, tengo muchas dudas entre ellas la de un transfo de 127 vac a 12vac con devanado central a 1.2A, mi duda es esos 1.2A son lo que ofrece la fuente siempre o son lo que puede ofrecer dependiente que este conectado? 
Quiero usar este pic para hacerlo un plc, de antemano gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 18, 2021)

El consumo del PIC depende el modelo, tensión de alimentación, frecuencia o tipo de oscilador que uses así como cuantos periféricos integrados utilices y ni que hablar si decides prender led, etc.

Segundo punto y para no dejar lugar a interpretaciones, "la corriente habla de la cantidad de dinero que tienes disponible en la billetera/tarjeta de crédito".

El transformador lo puede dar pero solo entregara la cantidad que le piden hasta que ya no le quede mas para entregar. Es como el limite de una tarjeta de crédito. 

Generalmente las derivaciones en un transformador hablan de de la diferencia de potencial(Volts) entre devanados y no de corriente(Amperios) 

Las mil disculpas a los profesores/maestros/técnicos presentes en el foro pero me pareció el camino mas corto para que aprenda el concepto.

Si tanto te preocupa el consumo, utiliza alguna de las versiones mas modernas de PIC y de bajo consumo y no esa que es el "dinosaurio" de los mismos.

Mi sugerencia es que programes algo que sea aproximado a lo que usaras, armes un prototipo y midas uno funcionando a ver cuanto consume en todas las condiciones que imagines que trabajara.


Saludos.


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Nov 19, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> El consumo del PIC depende el modelo, tensión de alimentación, frecuencia o tipo de oscilador que uses así como cuantos periféricos integrados utilices y ni que hablar si decides prender led, etc.
> 
> Segundo punto y para no dejar lugar a interpretaciones, "la corriente habla de la cantidad de dinero que tienes disponible en la billetera/tarjeta de crédito".
> 
> ...



*R*ealmente aprecio que me explicaras el concepto con esa analog*í*a, se que estoy perdido en este mundo y que descono*z*co mas de lo que se, pero quiero aprender*.*


----------



## unmonje (Nov 19, 2021)

DRAIGGERT dijo:


> realmente aprecio que me explicaras el concepto con esa analogia, se que estoy perdido en este mundo y que desconosco mas de lo que se, pero quiero aprender


Las hojas del fabricante de estos chips, cualquiera de ellos, son sumamente claras hasta el infinito, solo que debes aprender ingles al *detalle*, para entender del *todo,* además de tener conocimientos de electricidad, como mínimo. Con esto, ya sabes *que estudiar* para entenderlo del *TODO* como tu dices.  

Yendo a tu pregunta, es un chip de 40 pines, CMOS, no debería consumir mas de 2 watts. Cuando lo grabas deberia ser el momento cuando mas consuma, pero tampoco una enormidad.
En el capitulo 18, despues de la hoja 200, en adelante, el datasheet enumera las características eléctricas del chip, las estoy leyendo en este momento que baje la hoja...a buscarlas y encontrarlas, divertirse  y entenderlas !!!


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2021)

DRAIGGERT dijo:


> *R*ealmente aprecio que me explicaras el concepto con esa analog*í*a, se que estoy perdido en este mundo y que descono*z*co mas de lo que se, pero quiero aprender*.*



Creo que no tienes NPI

Y sabes por que?, para cualquier diseño con microcontroladores en el 99% de los casos la potencia consumida por el micro es despreciable con respecto al elemento/circuito que controla.


*Ponle  GANAS* y *ponte a estudiar.*




Salu2.-


----------

